# Peter's Vaping Journal



## PeterHarris (6/5/14)

ok so here is the 1st of my many vape mails - it was more of a collection, but any ways....

some new jooses... and my aero tank

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/14)

hmmm, i need some advice.....

i really like the look of my x-fire spinner 1000 mAh, but i also miss the sheer power cpacity of my MVP?

should i get another MVP? maybe a pink or purple one for the wife and take my silver one back...

i just duno...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm, i need some advice.....
> 
> i really like the look of my x-fire spinner 1000 mAh, but i also miss the sheer power cpacity of my MVP?
> 
> ...



You will have a very happy wife


----------



## Metal Liz (6/5/14)

get your wife a new one and reclaim your baby   MVP for life hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

So i decided to go with @Metal Liz 's advice, and my wife just LOVES het new MVP.
also realized that the brushed look of my MVP goes realy nice with the brushed look of the Aero Tank.

so without further adieu some pics of the 2nd vape mail for the day, and then the collection as it stands today and the jooses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

The Aerotank really looks perfect on the MVP!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Nice @PeterHarris - like the looks of the black MVP that you got for your wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/5/14)

thought i would share this here.

i gave my friends wife a vape mail/tastebox yesterday - she is a stinker, and thinking about converting to vaping...

i think this will do the trick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

LOL I hope your friends wife never ever read your posting here "... she is a stinker"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> thought i would share this here.
> 
> i gave my friends wife a vape mail/tastebox yesterday - she is a stinker, and thinking about converting to vaping...
> 
> i think this will do the trick


Awesome, way to go. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

this MVP has really grown on me!

should i shouldnt i LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Riaz said:


> this MVP has really grown on me!
> 
> should i shouldnt i LOL



No you shouldn't... save for a REO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No you shouldn't... save for a REO!


on that subject, what is the landed cost of the Reo?

im talking bout bottles, tank, drip tips, everything included

also, the difference in price between mini and grand (i think its called)


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Riaz said:


> on that subject, what is the landed cost of the Reo?
> 
> im talking bout bottles, tank, drip tips, everything included
> 
> also, the difference in price between mini and grand (i think its called)



It's about R3,000 all told because I bought spares and bottles and everything ... The charges when it arrives are around R135.

REO Grand $146
Reomiser 2 $43

Let me find @Matthee thread on it... stand by...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/14)

Ahhh found it... at the beginning of this thread!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh found it... at the beginning of this thread!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/


Updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

That's so awesome Peter, congrats to you wife for her beautiful new mvp and congrats to you for getting your baba back!!! Also nice one for sorting your wife's friend out like that!! That's awesome dude 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Riaz said:


> on that subject, what is the landed cost of the Reo?
> 
> im talking bout bottles, tank, drip tips, everything included
> 
> also, the difference in price between mini and grand (i think its called)



@Riaz, count on R2500 to R3000 depending on how many spares you get
Mini and grand are the same price

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Updated.


thanks guys


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

i think i might have a serious addiction...

just saw that MVP2 with i clear16b tank for R800, and i needed some serious self control not to shout - I'LL TAKE IT!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

whahaha i saw it aswell, with free delivery to CPT!!! had to seriously with hold my comment there, cause well... my budget just does not allow me to be impulsive now anymore hahaha but... my bonus is coming up in 2 and a half months' time, then it's time to seriously stock up on vaping goodies hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

i think i need to dial back my voltage from 4.2 to 3.6, i just finished my Aero tank, and its only 3pm!


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

you using your MVP or another VV battery? i've filled my evod tank once today - but it wasn't full to start with... enjoying some VM4 and Menthol Ice mix at the moment - must admit after leaving the VM4 for almost 2 weeks, it is waaaaaayyyy better now! oh and the reason i started this was, when on my MVP i never set the VV, only use the VW... find it easier to control and to get my vaping sweet spot


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

all of this was on the MVP on voltage mode.. i must still actually find my Wattage sweet spot and just leave it there...

what is you Wattage at the moment 11...12... more?


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

MVP max wattage is 11. I think generally it works best in region of 7.5 - 9.5 watts for most clearo factory coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> MVP max wattage is 11. I think generally it works best in region of 7.5 - 9.5 watts for most clearo factory coils


well now i feel like a chop hahaha, only saw now she only goes to 11 FACEPALM

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> well now i feel like a chop hahaha, only saw now she only goes to 11 FACEPALM


It's alright Pete, this things happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> It's alright Pete, this things happen


when i press both the P and U buttons i get this:
A2.0 / U4.1 what does this mean ?


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

The A2.0 is the resistance of your coil in Ohms. no idea what U4.1 means. Possibly voltage? My mvp has a U button for voltage mode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> The A2.0 is the resistance of your coil in Ohms. no idea what U4.1 means. Possibly voltage? My mvp has a U button for voltage mode


yes i suspect the U is actually a V, but even when i play arround with wattage and voltage the U (V) reading remains the same


----------



## soonkia (8/5/14)

the U or V is your current available battery charge 
- it runs from 4.2 until about 3.4 and then the battery dies and needs a recharge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

ok so first off some vape mail @Stroodlepuff , your shop is really located in a bad spot for my wallet 

Got me some 32G wire and some silica wick 

now, i need some help want hier is groot kak!

1 coil was 7 wraps on a 1.5mm drill - 2.4 Ohm - not bad for my 1st attempt (i think)
2nd coil was 5 wraps and came to a nice 1.7 Ohm - so i decided to go with this one.

i placed wick through it, put all the parts together - it works! make vapor, but whats that! O No its gurgiling and 1/4 of the juice is leacking right through the freaking coil....

what am i doing wrong?

am i using too little wicking?
is the coil too low.... help me please

at least im still alive and didnt build a bomb! haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (8/5/14)

Who did you get the torch from @PeterHarris?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

what are you building the coil on?


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Who did you get the torch from @PeterHarris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


pick n pay 

and for the life of me i cant remember who told me to go there, he was sitting next to Ohm @johan when i was at vapeking 

it was R65

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> what are you building the coil on?


im rebuilding a protank 3 coil same as mPT3 or Aero tank

its originally a dual coil


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

Sorry dude, the pics didn't show when I saw your post.

mPT3 cups are a bit taller than the standard evod/mpt2 cup because its was designed for dual coil.

First try an ID of 2mm, that should work out well for the mPT3 cup, I used an ID of 2mm and worked for me. 

If that doesnt work then try a 2.4mm ID, there is quite a bit of room for such things

The reason it is leaking/gurgling is because there is most likely a gap between the stem and the wicks so juice is flowing, you can fist try to put some silica on top of the coil to close that gap, if the gap is still too big then go with a bigger ID coil as mentioned above.


Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

your right before you posted i only had a single strand of wick, i just placed 3 more strands on top of it all and its working

i build my firts coil yipeeeeee

but, now i dont know, the flavor seems muted...

if i try a 2mm ID how many wraps should it try ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

the wick is smothering your vapour that is why it is seeming a bit muted

you can go here. click on the coil wrapping tab and fill in the necessary details, if you get lost just post and we will guide you through it.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

saw a post regarding the froggie - its a rain caller thing i got in mauritius 

you take the pin out its mouth and rub it on his back and it sounds like a frog croaking  

kwaak kwaak!


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

cotton dude cotton. don't need no silly silica  go dig out a few cotton balls or something


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> the wick is smothering your vapour that is why it is seeming a bit muted
> 
> you can go here. click on the coil wrapping tab and fill in the necessary details, if you get lost just post and we will guide you through it.


sho only 4 wraps on the 2mm ID for 1.6 Ohn 

isnt that too little coverage?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> pick n pay
> 
> and for the life of me i cant remember who told me to go there, he was sitting next to Ohm @johan when i was at vapeking
> 
> it was R65



was @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> sho only 4 wraps on the 2mm ID for 1.6 Ohn
> 
> isnt that too little coverage?



if you want more coverage you will need to go down in the gauge of your wire for less resistance.

Personally I would suggest getting some 28g kanthal rather.

But for now give that build a try and see if it does it for you, then you will know for next time.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

denizenx said:


> cotton dude cotton. don't need no silly silica  go dig out a few cotton balls or something


tried to cotton, work lekker... but not my cup of tea... for now


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

hmmm 4 wraps on the 2mm isnt bad, had to place an extra wick on top... 1.7Ohm

question?

which coild will burn more juice?
dual coil 2Ohm
single 1.7 Ohm 
both on 3.3V ?


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hmmm 4 wraps on the 2mm isnt bad, had to place an extra wick on top... 1.7Ohm
> 
> question?
> 
> ...



Whichever has the greater surface area will burn more juice. I would have to say in this case the dual coil. Dual coil rigs are much thirstier than single coil rigs


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

cool thanks

i must admit, it looked like the single 1.7 Ohm coil burnt alot more juice than the 2 Ohm dual coil.

also im not very impressed with the flavor results, its not that its bad, i probably just need to get used to it

i'll try building a coil again when i get some 28G wire


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool thanks
> 
> i must admit, it looked like the single 1.7 Ohm coil burnt alot more juice than the 2 Ohm dual coil.
> 
> ...


Get yourself some organic cotton. In my opinion it outperforms Silica in the flavour department

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Get yourself some organic cotton. In my opinion it outperforms Silica in the flavour department


can you check out my coils, and tell me if they are spaced to far apart maybe? the stock coils are so tight compared to mine?


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> can you check out my coils, and tell me if they are spaced to far apart maybe? the stock coils are so tight compared to mine?



Spacing could be a little closer, but then you may land up wrapping more wire and increasing the resistance. 

What's most important is that when you dry fire the coil the wraps heat up at the same time. You never want hot spots on the coil and may need to push the wire around a little to even out the hot spots.

Personally I make Micro & Nano coils, which are formed around a mandrel, which you then thread the cotton through. Watch this old RipTrippers video to get an idea of how I go about working on PT2 coils



Generally speaking the micro coils are a little more effort, but I think the overall consensus is that they provide more options to tinker with in terms of fine tuning the vape you are looking for. That being said there are some notable PT coil builders on the forum, I am bound to leave some out but @BhavZ, @Silver, @Dr Evil and @Gazzacpt come to mind. If i recall correctly they all focus on micro and nanocoil builds as well.

If you want to put your factory made PT coil to shame slam a micro coil in there and be amazed


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

Micro coils are by far better than standard spaced coils.. The heat dispersed is a lot better than that of a spaced coil and micro coils give better VTF IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

what should my target Ohm be? seeing the stock is around 2 Ohm?


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

hey, devdev forgot me  i'd say a good coil microcoil should be in the range of 1.5 - 1.8 ohms but really whatever works works. my current coil is coming in at 1.7 ohms and it is almost 3 months old now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

denizenx said:


> hey, devdev forgot me  i'd say a good coil microcoil should be in the range of 1.5 - 1.8 ohms but really whatever works works. my current coil is coming in at 1.7 ohms and it is almost 3 months old now



Sorry Denizen, you are right, I knew I was going to forget someone  My bad dude!

I agree with your target range. Peter just bear in mind if you go down below 1.3-1.5 you run a real risk of scorching the white rubber insulator at the bottom of the coil. If that happens the taste of burnt rubber will wreck the coil and taint the whole tank of juice. Safest is 1.5 and up


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

lol no worries devdev  as long as we help someone stay off stinkies anything else is secondary

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/14)

Congrats on your coiling @PeterHarris !

Been recoiling my mPt2 s now for about 2 months or so. 

- 28g Kanthal
- about 9 wraps single microcoil
- 1.5 mm ID
- resistance normally comes out between 1.4 and 1.6 ohms 
- organic cotton wick

Powering on the MVP

Happiness

Bear in mind you are using the mPT3 dual coil cup. As @BhavZ pointed out it has a taller cup. I havent made a coil yet for this. So you may need a slightly higher ID and fewer wraps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

i think my problem is the cup size, as the coils burn beautifully and the vape is good, but after some pulls it starts to gurgle and then leak through the bottom.
when i used some cotton, it was fine, but i dont want to use cotton. im a bit scared of all the stories about the pesticides, even on the organic cotton.

if i use too much silica, then i mute the flavor..so i need to try something...

but on another note, and update....

i managed to build a tight micro coil and even a dual coil coming in at an awesome 1.5 Ohm...but it leaks lol
i will re wick it and try again tonight.
i had so much fun last night, i used an entire meter of 32G Kanthol and when i looked at the time it was like 12h30... zzzzz

and some pics...


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

You will get it eventually right - if the cotton stories scare you, just boil them 3 X 15min intervals, flushing them each time with bottled or better distilled water and they are sterile.


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

johan said:


> You will get it eventually right - if the cotton stories scare you, just boil them 3 X 15min intervals, flushing them each time with bottled or better distilled water and they are sterile.


dankie Ohm johan, it was also nice meeting you yesterday in person 

o ja, how often should i change the cotton wick?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/5/14)

Recommend changing cotton wick on each refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

bliksem, thats alot haha


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on your coiling @PeterHarris !
> 
> Been recoiling my mPt2 s now for about 2 months or so.
> 
> ...



Just built a new mPT3 single micro coil. 2.4mm ID, 28g kanthal, 8 wraps came out at 1.85ohms. Vapes like a champ

With a 2.4mm ID there is no need for a flavour wick as the grommet sits over the wick and coil perfectly with no leaks or gurgle.

Next build I do I am going to try 3mm ID and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just built a new mPT3 single micro coil. 2.4mm ID, 28g kanthal, 8 wraps came out at 1.85ohms. Vapes like a champ
> 
> With a 2.4mm ID there is no need for a flavour wick as the grommet sits over the wick and coil perfectly with no leaks or gurgle.
> 
> Next build I do I am going to try 3mm ID and see what happens


so you dont use silica or cotton?

im confused, a pic would really help if you can

thanks


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> so you dont use silica or cotton?
> 
> im confused, a pic would really help if you can
> 
> thanks


I use strictly organic cotton, for me it gives way better flavour than silica

Unfortunately my tank is almost full at this point in time, when I change the cotton I will post a pic

As for the dual coil, if you stacked the dual coil place some silica between the 2 coils, that will help with the leaking problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i think my problem is the cup size, as the coils burn beautifully and the vape is good, but after some pulls it starts to gurgle and then leak through the bottom.
> when i used some cotton, it was fine, but i dont want to use cotton. im a bit scared of all the stories about the pesticides, even on the organic cotton.
> 
> if i use too much silica, then i mute the flavor..so i need to try something...
> ...



yes cotton and pestecides. scary stuff. so you feel safer using fibreglass instead?


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

denizenx said:


> yes cotton and pestecides. scary stuff. so you feel safer using fibreglass instead?


 so there is fibreglass in silica?

mna i have so much to learn..........????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

i might be a little wrong but from what i read ages ago silica wick is a kind of fibreglass. might just have been scaremongering that i stupidly passed along now. hopefully one of the more learned members will chime in and set me right


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

can i use a protank or protank 2 coil in side my mPT3;PT3 and areo tank?

reason being it will be easier to rebuild a single coil in that cup?


----------



## PeterHarris (9/5/14)

ok so this thread is turning more and more into a diary of my journey haha...

i was thinking of getting a standard base for my aero tank, the adjustable air intake doesnt really bother me and its almost as if the normal base (that of the PT3) is more user friendly...

any thoughts or advise on this?


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

ok, once again @Stroodlepuff , your shop is in a very bad location for my credit card 

so i went to VapeKing to pick up some more jooses and some ProTank 2 coils, as im done with dual coils....

so what did i walk out with....?

PT2 coils
5 jooses
2 batteries
battery charger
nemesis mech mod
Kayfun 3.1

batteries are on charge now....

my feeling so far, i dont really like the mech mod thing, because of the fire button sitting on the bottom, but im sure i'll get used to it, well i have to if i wana suck on the kayfun.... 

i prefer a button on the side... maybe i should get one of those 69 mod things... or a sigeli?

any ideas.......

also a big thanks to the guys in store showing me how to work this...come to think of it, i still need to name it/him/her...?

oh and the pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

also please.... pretty pretty please - i need organic cotton, i looked everywhere and all i could find was earbuds :/

if some one in JHB four ways area has some extra ill buy from you.....


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

can an admin please change my thread title to Peter's Vaping journal or journey or what.... i'll post my vape mail in the other thread

thx


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> can an admin please change my thread title to Peter's Vaping journal or journey or what.... i'll post my vape mail in the other thread
> 
> thx



Done!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

thanks

ok, so as soon as i can find some organic cotton, i will try and build my own coil on this bad boy.....

for now the "stock coil" (proudly coiled and wicked by @Rowan Francis ) will have to work


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

can anyone tell me if using my x-fire spinner battery with the kayfun will cause issues?
its a 1000Mah spinner battery?


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

I won't use it on the spinner. Too much risk of damaging it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

what ohm coil is on the kayfun?


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

Riaz said:


> what ohm coil is on the kayfun?


0.7Ohm


----------



## Riaz (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> 0.7Ohm



naa then its not safe buddy

rather refrain from using it on the spinner


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

Riaz said:


> naa then its not safe buddy
> 
> rather refrain from using it on the spinner


thanks guys i will keep the spinner for special occasions for my PT and Aero tank 

my batteries needs to finish up now, i want to VAAAAAAPPEEEE!


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Irrespective of the resistance, I would not use it on the spinner. Not a safe battery for a short.


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Irrespective of the resistance, I would not use it on the spinner. Not a safe battery for a short.


is the nemisis mod "safe".... apparently that also has zero safety features lol


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

I wouldn't try anything lower than 1.6ohms on the spinner Pete.

Realistically 1.5 should be fine, but leave a little lee-way and go for 1.6ohms


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> is the nemisis mod "safe".... apparently that also has zero safety features lol


Yes, if you use it with the correct battery, which from your photo looks like you have been well advised by Vapeking. But do read this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/ and do watch this video: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vi...-mod-safety-battery-safety-and-ohms-law.1094/


----------



## RezaD (12/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> can anyone tell me if using my x-fire spinner battery with the kayfun will cause issues?
> its a 1000Mah spinner battery?



You really like wood hey? Wood in hand pose?????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

hey guys

so i tried the Kayfun 3.1 on the nemesis mod - and honestly, coming from a aero tank on 8W, this is just way too powerfull for me 

i need to sell the nemesis mod as pure mech mods are not for me.
im gona give the kayfun RBA one more try tonight, as it kept leaking on me last night, if i dont come right i might have to put it up for sale aswell.


----------



## Die Kriek (13/5/14)

What ohm coil did you have in there? Might be it was a bit too low for you and building a higher ohm coil could make it work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

think it was a 0.7Ohm


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> so i tried the Kayfun 3.1 on the nemesis mod - and honestly, coming from a aero tank on 8W, this is just way too powerfull for me
> 
> ...


No, you cannot give up that quickly. A 0.7 ohm coil is too low a resistance to start with. Try the Kayfun around 1.2 ohms. It give wonderful flavour. Am sure some of the members nearby will be prepared to help you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

im going to try a 1.7 - 2.0 Ohm coil with silica tonight, i just cant seem to get into cotton.
im gona run it on my MVP as i do not like the mech mod...
i might keep the batteries and charger and next month i'll get a Vamo or SID or some sort of electric mod capable of headlining the Kayfun


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> im going to try a 1.7 - 2.0 Ohm coil with silica tonight, i just cant seem to get into cotton.
> im gona run it on my MVP as i do not like the mech mod...
> i might keep the batteries and charger and next month i'll get a Vamo or SID or some sort of electric mod capable of headlining the Kayfun


no no no @PeterHarris you CANNOT give up this easily

as @Matthee suggested, you need a higher ohm coil.

even with the kayfun, its definitely just a wicking issue thats causing the leaks

quick question, how did you fill the kayfun? and more importantly, how much juice did you fill it up with?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

it was not a wicking issue, as @Rowan Francis did the coil and wicking, i think it was how i filled it, from the top. Rowan showed me but hell im no pro. so i meesed it up every time, i think im gona get a needle bottle and fill it like a noob haha.


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

ok so i tried all this stuff again







as i only have 32G kanthal this is what i will be using.
so 5 wraps on a 2mm drill comes to 1.5Ohm





hmm, a nice little micro coil, but there is no way im gona fit 3 starnds of silica through that!

.... back to the drawing table, i saw something on youtube...let me try that....





and boom, i just wrapped 5/6 wraps straight onto the silica, so i have no idea what the ID is...and i dont care..

it came out to 2.5Ohm bit high, but safe to use on my MVP 
just look how cute that is 




and putting that kayfun on the MVP...





hmmm it looks ok, but i'll have to get a SID and some 28G kanthal so i can lower those Ohm's a bit....
but all in all alot better, just what im used to..


please share your thoughts on my franken-coil... its not pretty, but she is a little mother-F'er


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> hey guys
> 
> so i tried the Kayfun 3.1 on the nemesis mod - and honestly, coming from a aero tank on 8W, this is just way too powerfull for me
> 
> ...



It's funny you should say that...... I was feeling the same way. A couple of days ago I stuck in a 1.5 Ohm coil in the dripper, dialed down the SVD to 10 watts and closed the airhole a bit (2mm is too big for a single 1.5 Ohm coil). It is now much smoother but a whole night of vaping and my throat is still killer sore the next morning. I am still waiting for my mech so I can give sub-ohm a real shot. Hopefully the people at the post office will let me have it this week still.

Maybe it is just the juice.....or the nic content....maybe an expensive juice is the answer...we will have to see but I will give it a proper shot although I must say vaping a sorted Evod whole day has been bliss (dare I say better than all my mPT2's).....then there is still the Aerotank coming as well as the Aqua.......wish I could have it all done and dusted before the vape meet.....

It may turn out that all I need is an Evod and an MVP.....????


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

yea, any setup can work for you, i guess it depends on your personal needs and what you feel comfortable with 

i dont think i can build a nice coil on this kayfun if i want to use the bow-ribbon method with silica - so i'll be known as the franken coil builder hahaha


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> yea, any setup can work for you, i guess it depends on your personal needs and what you feel comfortable with
> 
> i dont think i can build a nice coil on this kayfun if i want to use the bow-ribbon method with silica - so i'll be known as the franken coil builder hahaha



No man don't sell yourself short. Awesome coils are easy to build with 30G and even easier with 28G. The thicker the wire the easier it is to work with and the more coil surface area you will have for a given ohms value. Also 32G is very "springy" which lower guages do not suffer from. Get the right Kanthal and you will be blown away how easy it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/14)

Peter don't give up. I did the first time I tried the kayfun. I lost a month of great Vaping because of it. I agreed the kayfun will do well on something like a SID at eight watts. That's where I am. I'm not a fan of mech mods yet except with my REO's which I'm close to getting spot on with my coils and wicks. Keep trying with cotton... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Peter don't give up. I did the first time I tried the kayfun. I lost a month of great Vaping because of it. I agreed the kayfun will do well on something like a SID at eight watts. That's where I am. I'm not a fan of mech mods yet except with my REO's which I'm close to getting spot on with my coils and wicks. Keep trying with cotton...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i really really dont like the taste of cotton, its too much for me, i prefer the silica.
once i get some 28G ill build a 2mm ID micro coil and use some or other tool to loop 3 strands of silica through it.

edit:
but that being said this franken coil is doing the job for now....not a bad vape at all


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/14)

Great. Kayfun sand Russians are the way forward till you get a REO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i really really dont like the taste of cotton, its too much for me, i prefer the silica.
> once i get some 28G ill build a 2mm ID micro coil and use some or other tool to loop 3 strands of silica through it.
> 
> edit:
> but that being said this franken coil is doing the job for now....not a bad vape at all



Must be something odd with my tastebuds, because I have tried both many times. And I can't really tell the difference between the two. I just prefer cotton because it's easier to wick with a micro coil.


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Do not be intimidated by the cotton lovers, there are quite a lot of vapers, myself included, that are not that mad about the initial industrial taste of cotton.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Do not be intimidated by the cotton lovers, there are quite a lot of vapers, myself included, that are not that mad about the initial industrial taste of cotton.


you are now my hero of the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

ok so 3 hours into using my Kayfun (2.5Ohm coil on 8w on top on the MVP) and i must say i am really enjoying this.
the pull is so smooth and loose, when i asked my wife for a puff on her PT3 it felt so tight, like trying to suck a wimpy double milkshake through a tiny straw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so 3 hours into using my Kayfun (2.5Ohm coil on 8w on top on the MVP) and i must say i am really enjoying this.
> the pull is so smooth and loose, when i asked my wife for a puff on her PT3 it felt so tight, like trying to suck a wimpy double milkshake through a tiny straw.



Indeed, I can't use any of those commercial things anymore. Once you experience a good RTA/rba there's no going back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Do not be intimidated by the cotton lovers, there are quite a lot of vapers, myself included, that are not that mad about the initial industrial taste of cotton.


And then on the other hand, I can't stand silica and ecowool. And that is why vaping is so cool!
Whatever works for you, go with it. Tried silica many a times and after the first toot I rip the coil out and micro it with a cotton.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Congrats on your journey @PeterHarris 
Its all about learning what you like
And I think you are doing a damn fine job at that thus far. 
Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

well done @PeterHarris, it's fun to follow your journey! Rock on dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (14/5/14)

i still dont know exactly what my kayfun is? is it a clone or an original or what lol

i see there is a Taifun aswell lol

any ways - i am still really enjoying this RBA - i got some pina colada in and im in heaven, its certainly my favorite juice so far.

and i did stop by VK today and got myself a exhaust style drip tip and a M-tank kit for the Kayfun.
decided to go with just the outer clear tank and leave everything else steel.
While i was at VK I tested or fitted the kayfun on the SID mod, and i was not too pleased with the looks. It seems that i will have to hold up and wait to get a sigelei 

some pics as always

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i still dont know exactly what my kayfun is? is it a clone or an original or what lol
> 
> i see there is a Taifun aswell lol
> 
> ...



Your Kayfun looks awesome @PeterHarris. Just to clear it up. That's a Clone of the Kayfun 3.1. The Taifun GT is a different tank altogether.

So you want an upgraded mod to fire your Kayfun. As I recall you didn't like the mech much because the output was to powerful. The Sigelei 20W is certainly a great option but the biggest reason it's so expensive is because of the increased 20W limit. If you're only vaping at 15W or less I'd like to suggest some other options. 

@Rob Fisher got the Sigelei Z-Max a while back and thought very highly of it. Here's his review. Skybluevaping had them in stock but I'm not sure where to find one locally at this stage.

The Vamo is another excellent mod worth considering. @denizenx did a review of the V2 here. You can find the upgraded V5 at Eciggies here.

Then there's the SVD. A killer mod for sure. I had this and loved it. Menu system might not be for everyone but I was very comfortable with it. Find it here, also at Eciggies.

These devices are all limited to 15W and look awesome with a Kayfun. So unless you really want that extra 5W, you might be able to save some hard earned cash by opting for one of the above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

hmm does anyone have a picture of a Kayfun ontop of a VAMO?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

​Depending on the colour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

yea, now thats a perfect fit tight there..... thanks...

now to get my little paws on one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/5/14)

Pete , why not the SVD ??


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Pete , why not the SVD ??


im not sure maybe i should play arround with them...

on the other hand if i keep my coils 1.5Ohm and above i can just carry on using my MVP -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

ok, so i was at VK and @Stroodlepuff kindly let me fit my kayfun on the SVD, and man i must say, it looked sweet! Sadly they didnt have any stock.... but i called my dealer, and he has....so im just waiting for the trafic to calm down and then im going to fetch my light saber......

"Luke, i am a Vaper"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

so i was playing with my new SVD last night, obviously trying to figure out how to adjust the settings without reading the instructions, lol. i figured it out eventually.
played with it at 15W and burnt my coil/wick 

id like to know what is the max what you can push to a silica coil? maybe it was that the bow tie ribbon method is not for 15w...

anyway i was not too bumbed about it as this gave me a very good excuse to try and build the navy's-nest coil 

i did a 5/4 wrap on a 2mm drill with 32G and it came to a nice 1.8Ohm  the nice thing about this wicking method is that i used a 2mm ID and 2mm silica, so i could do the coil on a nice drill bit and not on the silica directly, unfortunately becuase i used 32G i could not do a micro coil as the coverage area spread would be too little, i'll do a micro once i get some 28G 

and it vapes lekka, i think im gona stick with this wicking method for now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

ok update - i think i messed up the wicking on this navy's nest 

every so often i get a dry burnt taste

im thinking either the silica is not down all the way to the base, or the 1 strand of silica simply doesnt hold enough juice for my furious constant puffing. im quite sure its the latter as im sure i pressed the silica all the way down....

im going to go back to the bow tie method.....

will keep you informed


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

so i did what i said 

i chucked out the navy's-nest and redid a bow-tie coil, and you know what, it came out even better than my 1st one which was 2,5Ohm. this one is 1.8Ohm 5/4 wraps straigt onto 3 strands of 2mm silica with 32G kanthal 

boom back in vape bliss.

while i was down there i decided to give the clear chamber a go aswell, while still using the steel chimney, and my o my it looks so gadgety, if thats even a word....

the bow-tie:





clipped of the remaining wire and extra silica, as i just want the loops:





all tucked in nicely into the clear chamber: (the 5 wraps are on the bottom)





and this is how she looks.... the gadgety look haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/5/14)

i must say i do like the clear tanks , they do look the sniz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i must say i do like the clear tanks , they do look the sniz


agreed, but for me, if i use everything clear it looks "cheap", so i like a bit of metal in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

You getting there. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

i feel so proud now  @Reinvanhardt had a vape on my setup, and he was like "wow im surprised with the vape of your silica on 1.8Ohm)

VICTORY !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i feel so proud now  @Reinvanhardt had a vape on my setup, and he was like "wow im surprised with the vape of your silica on 1.8Ohm)
> 
> VICTORY !!!



Definitely a success @PeterHarris! A wonderful setup you've got there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (17/5/14)

ok so i thought its time for a mini update.

still on the Kayfun 3.1 and really getting the hang of refilling from the top.
the SVD mod looks awesome, but i must admit, then in 650 mode it is a bit big and uncomfy
i need/want something that is pratical size but still powerfull.
Seeing as my coils that i build are 1.5Ohm or above, and i never go above 9w, i went back to my MVP, its just so comfy.
i was thinking of using the SVD in 350 mode, but i dont want to walk arround with a battery belt that looks like im carrying shot-gun ammo 

so i have decided to sell the SVD and batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/5/14)

dude no, keep the batteries and charger, sell the svd and buy a nemesis and trident dripper


----------



## PeterHarris (17/5/14)

denizenx said:


> dude no, keep the batteries and charger, sell the svd and buy a nemesis and trident dripper


lol the mechs are too powerfull for me lol
i like to regulate the power

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (17/5/14)

for work or going out I use it in 350 mode, at home I use it in light sabre mode. in 350 mode it really isn't all that big. Give it a try first and see how you feel with it.


----------



## PeterHarris (18/5/14)

i was playing around tonight with the Kayfun 3.1 and my aero tank - with the same juice and at the same wattage 8.5, i got more of a throat hit with the aero tank?

the flavor were pretty much the same on both tanks, im thinking it because im using silica in both, which i prefer.

the vapor clouds were also bigger on the aero tank....

so im just thinking, do i really need the kayfun if the aero is giving me a better vape?
and yes i know the kayfun is cappable of much more, ie sub ohm, cotton wicks etc. but for me who is a happy vaper at 8.5Wats on a 1.5 - 2.5ohm coil...i feel like i can get a better result with my aero...

im seriously contemplating on getting a Aero mega when they come in....

does anyone else have a similar experience where commercial tanks give them a better vape than RBA's?


----------



## Silver (18/5/14)

Very interesting comments @PeterHarris

I think it has a lot to do with how you coil and wick it and what your preferences are.

For example, my mom prefers her stock mini Protank at 8W regulated to my IGOL dripper at 13 Watts.

For mindless vaping, so do I. But when I need a hit, there is no contest. For me my well set up rebuildable dripper wins hands down.

Some folk who genuinely prefer a more mellow vape from a commercial stock system are actually lucky in my eyes. It's much simpler!

As @Matthee, has said before, as long as it keeps you off the stinkies it's great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (18/5/14)

Yea. I think I might be a commercial vaper. Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (18/5/14)

For me the biggest difference ended up being the draw. Initially I liked a tighter draw, but since I've been using my Kayfun exclusively, I cannot stand the tighter draw of commercial tanks. Even completely open, the Aerotank feels too tight for me. It feels like I'm trying to suck the vapour out rather than a nice loose draw filling my mouth with deliciousness

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

picked up some joose yesterday from VK, 2x traditional tobacco, or as i call it 'TRA-Bacco', 1x bubblegum, for the wife and 1x pina colada.

spent some time cleaning the Kayfun and put it all back in the original box ready to be shipped when the time comes.

now this might sound strange, but im just waiting for my coil in my Aero to go, so that i can test a PT2 coil in there, and then it must go, so that i can rebuilt the PT2 coil and test how that goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

ok so last night my wife's Coil went and i was excited as this gave me the chance to slap in a PT2 coil - unfortunately it was gurgling, i tried to use a PT3 coil chimney, still same issue, then i tried putting on that rubber seal inverted, same thing... i will lokk into this again as i was actually buse with my sock video 

so other that using the Patriot dripper for socks, i actually want to use it just to blow some huge clouds 
i still prefer the vape and taste on my aero tank 

this morning i built a dual coil into the patriot.
32G kanthal, 2mm ID 5 wraps, i worked out that each coil would give me 2Ohm sepratly, but when used in a dual coil setup the total would be 1Ohm, which is what i was aiming for.

but i think i missed something as the 1 coil would burn brighter that the other, i noticed one of the coils inner legs were longer that the other, so i pushed it back to more or less the same lenght, but still the same, dont know if there is something i can do. any advise ?

i wicked it with Cotton, as you will see in the pic...but i have no idea how much cotton to use, i also have no idea how long i can vape until i need to re-drip....

keep in mind this is just for mindless could blowing, i think it looks cool when the weather report in my house says overcast...

share your thoughts 

2x micro coils






test fire...




??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

nice clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

denizenx said:


> nice clouds


they taste horrible, i dont like cotton hahahaha - maybe ill try build a cloud machine with silica 

oh and im not used to lung hits, im a mouth to lung kinda guy


----------



## PeterHarris (23/5/14)

Hi vapers

I just finished my 2nd vape video.

Keep an eye out here.... I will post it as soon as its done uploading. ..

See ya

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/5/14)

and here it is...

First time vaping a Mechanical Dripper....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Grait clip!! And nice vapor production. Loved the choke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Great video. Well presented. And I like short ones. See someone re-visiting mechs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Great video. Well presented. And I like short ones. See someone re-visiting mechs!


yea the fire pin on the side is more comfy..... dont like the bottom fire pin thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> yea the fire pin on the side is more comfy..... dont like the bottom fire pin thing...


I did not like the bottom pin combined with the locking ring - one forgets to lock and it is a hassle. Got the Launcher V2, which does not have a locking ring - my favourite tube mech.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/5/14)

I see an SA vape celeb in the making @PeterHarris

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (23/5/14)

Peter, the PT2 coil will not work in a PT3. The section where the dual coils are housed is longer than the corresponding section on the pt2. Just put the 2 coil heads side by side and you will see the difference immediately. When using the pt2 coil there will be a huge gap between the grommet and the chimney section where the grommet is supposed to seal against.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/5/14)

Great vid @PeterHarris, really enjoy it much more than that longwinded PBusardo and that waxedout loud RipTripper, seriously. I just love the unpretentious honesty you portray. LOL ..... cough, cough ..... "I like it"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (25/5/14)

hey guys

time for a mini update... so Friday night i was happily vaping away on the patriot dripper with some Amarula juice for about 1.5 hrs.
when switching back to my MVP at 8.5W it felt like i wasn't vaping anything lol. i thought to myself.. o crap, did i just spoil clearo's for myself... luckily after a bit i could start feeling the throat hit again.
but later my coil went, so i had to get a new coil in the Aero. there was a rebuilt coil in my cupboard, but i needed to wick it, and since i have not perfected wicking with silica (it gurgles a bit), i decided let me use cotton, i mean i was using cotton in the dripper.... so i slapped some cotton in there, saturated the cotton, put everything back together and yea.... im still vaping of that cotton coil...

i think im getting used to cotton 

also i dont know if its just my imagination, but the tank seems more airy with cotton than what it does with silica??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (25/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Peter, the PT2 coil will not work in a PT3. The section where the dual coils are housed is longer than the corresponding section on the pt2. Just put the 2 coil heads side by side and you will see the difference immediately. When using the pt2 coil there will be a huge gap between the grommet and the chimney section where the grommet is supposed to seal against.



@RezaD, PT2 coils work perfectly in the PT3 tank, I'm currently using them in there, only thing is you should use the coils with the longer chimney, not the short stubby one. I've had no leaks using these coils.

The PT3 coil will however not work in the PT2 because of the taller cup

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

Loved the video @PeterHarris 
Excellent choice of music!
And that hammer mod looks really cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/5/14)

@PeterHarris 

Awesome video man! I loved it. And you're right, it's that kind of behaviour that pushes clearos to back of the drawer. Glad you're finding your way with cotton. Tastebuds change, as you know. Are you still enjoying the cotton? It opens the world of micro coils much wider than silica does. You know what! I see another Kayfun in thou's future! 

Enjoyed the outtakes too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/5/14)

ohmyword! waow! i have to do that. Can i do it without dripping, can i do it without building coils? Could i do it with a Sigelei 20W and...maybe the new Aerotank?  

great video!


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

Cat said:


> ohmyword! waow! i have to do that. Can i do it without dripping, can i do it without building coils? Could i do it with a Sigelei 20W and...maybe the new Aerotank?
> 
> great video!




I need to perfect the single coil in the aero as well. Been trying and trying. Havent gotten it right. Seen videos where they do it. I follow the exact same guidelines. But mine just floods.


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I need to perfect the single coil in the aero as well. Been trying and trying. Havent gotten it right. Seen videos where they do it. I follow the exact same guidelines. But mine just floods.


Try building it with a 3mm ID, that seems to help with the flooding issue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Try building it with a 3mm ID, that seems to help with the flooding issue




Will give that try. Should I use 32g or 26g?


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

depends on your resistance, rather go with 28 or 30g

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

Really great video @PeterHarris, was funny as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> depends on your resistance, rather go with 28 or 30g



Unfortunately VK only had 26 and 32g.

Id like to aim for around 1,1 to 1,5 ohm.


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Unfortunately VK only had 26 and 32g.
> 
> Id like to aim for around 1,1 to 1,5 ohm.



8 wraps on the 26g should give you about 1.1-1.2 ohms

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> 8 wraps on the 26g should give you about 1.1-1.2 ohms


Sweet!

Will give it a bash when I get home tonight and see if I can get it right.

Thanks for the help @BhavZ !


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Will give it a bash when I get home tonight and see if I can get it right.
> 
> Thanks for the help @BhavZ !


No prob dude,

Please post pics of your build if you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (27/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> No prob dude,
> 
> Please post pics of your build if you can



Will do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

so last night was another coil building night, rebuilt 4 PT3 coils and all cotton hahahaha
im still a bit unsure about the amount of cotton i should use lol

currently buildng 2.2Ohm coils with 5 wraps on a 2mmID with 32G.
once i get some 28G im going to try 8 wraps on a 2.5mm ID should get around the 1.6 /1.7 Ohm mark

also wanna try 2mm ID with 28G, that way i can do 10 wraps to get more coverage and still be in the 1.5 Ohm park

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

This forum wants another youtube video @PeterHarris !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

johan said:


> This forum wants another youtube video @PeterHarris !


what would you like?


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> what would you like?



Why not do some different coiling and comparisons, whatever you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

johan said:


> Why not do some different coiling and comparisons, whatever you like.


ok, i think i will do 3 PT3 coils - each more os less ar 2Ohm, all same ID (2mm) but with different G's kanthal
so the wraps will be the only thing different... 

who wants to gimme some mPT3's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

i just need to get my hands on some 28G.........


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i just need to get my hands on some 28G.........



@Derick & @Melinda at http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire/Kanthal-28g have stock, I ordered yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

johan said:


> @Derick & @Melinda at http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/Kanthal-resistance-wire/Kanthal-28g have stock, I ordered yesterday.


@Derick do you guys use couriers ?


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Derick do you guys use couriers ?


Yep, we use MDS


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

cool order placed and paid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

does anyone have 2 mPT3 laying around.... i would ideally want to do this on 3 separate mPT3's ?


----------



## Derick (27/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool order placed and paid


Cool, and you made the cutoff, so you should get it tomorrow


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

Derick said:


> Cool, and you made the cutoff, so you should get it tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

does anyone know where and if one can get sample flavor concentrates, like 1ml flavors?


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

so today i splashed a bit into a new adventure.... MIXING jooses

ordered small starter kit from skyblu
7 flavour concentrates from ValleyVapour
20x 10ml bottles

im gearing up for one hell of a wild ride.

i hope to create some joose similar to:
pina colada
bubblegum
passion fruity 

can not wait!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

Lol. I have already drafted my sample recipes 8






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

Vape mail. Whoop whoop
3





Sorry the beakers are wet as I have already mixed my 1st test batch which I am enjoying now. A 12mg nic of 40/60 pg/vg


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

ooh ooh, i also re wickd my patriot and put some PURE VG on it - man my house is like a night club now, i need to blow a fog horn before turning a corner as i might just walk into my wife....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

Just mixed my 12mg 50/50 base
Its 30ml which ill use to make 2ml flavour batches to test...

Exciting times





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Just mixed my 12mg 50/50 base
> Its 30ml which ill use to make 2ml flavour batches to test...
> 
> Exciting times
> ...



I hope these experiments will end up on youtube?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

ill try something....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/5/14)

i found the best calculator, so far, but its limitation is it doesn't factor in the flavouring quantity. So i was struggling to figure it out - eventually figured that if i calculate quantities for, say, 60 ml at 26mg, then adding 20~25ml flavouring would bring it to around 20~22mg. i want 22~24mg at work and 12mg for constant vaping at home, for sitting at the comp.


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

Cat said:


> i found the best calculator, so far, but its limitation is it doesn't factor in the flavouring quantity. So i was struggling to figure it out - eventually figured that if i calculate quantities for, say, 60 ml at 26mg, then adding 20~25ml flavouring would bring it to around 20~22mg. i want 22~24mg at work and 12mg for constant vaping at home, for sitting at the comp.


E-juice me up takes flavouring into account - it allows for 8 flavours I think
http://breaktru.com/ejuicemeup.zip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (28/5/14)

Thanks. i've got that one at home, although i think i never unzipped it and looked at it. i'll get the link for the one i mentioned, it is really good, very neat, just the limitation of no flavouring. Although i did start figuring out that i could substitute some ml of flavouring in the base PG-VG. 

Peter; 3ml test quantities, then i guess that writing i couldn't read on the image is drops - of flavouring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

yes, but i decided to take the test batches down to 2ml...


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

you can also do test batches with the zero nic PG and VG - cheaper to test this way, then when you get a flavour concentration you like, you can mix a larger batch with the nic PG/VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

Ok so decided that if im gone mix im gona need my own mad scientist lab for mixing, coiling and making youtube vids

Yes @johan theres another vid busy uploading. 











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok so decided that if im gone mix im gona need my own mad scientist lab for mixing, coiling and making youtube vids
> 
> Yes @johan theres another vid busy uploading.
> 
> ...



Looks good. Cant wait for the video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

as promised...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

LOL, ejoyed this, you made my day (thingies = pipettes) and love the school children noise in the background, then moved over to some background rock music with a happy choke ending.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> as promised...



Awesome review, thank you very much


----------



## Jimbo (28/5/14)

Our very own Rip Trippers. 
You rock @PeterHarris


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

hahahahaha


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

stay tuned for a special vid for Ohm @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

I feel surely honoured! just not so sure about "ohm johan" though  Background music during fast forward very appropriate. 28G rocks, even in a Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/5/14)

Nicely done @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Amazing videos Peter, keep up the awesome work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (29/5/14)

for a blunt point needle just take the sharp ones you get from the pharmacy and file them down or cut the point off with an angle grinder. pharmacy should also have loads of small plastic bottles and almost no cost

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

mPT3 Dripper....

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 2


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> mPT3 Dripper....




Thanks Peter - very informative and don't stop making these videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

Thanks Ohm, im not a pro, but i was thinking last night how im gona test all my mixed up concoctions. i fisrts considered buying 5 cheap clearo tanks, but then it hit me... DRIP INTO YOUR mPT3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/5/14)

Good useful information, thank you @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Thanks Ohm, im not a pro, but i was thinking last night how im gona test all my mixed up concoctions. i fisrts considered buying 5 cheap clearo tanks, but then it hit me... DRIP INTO YOUR mPT3



Like your creative way of thinking


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

If you take out the tank you don't even have to unscrew anything, just drip into the side


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

Brilliant idea, it is something I've been battling with as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

And here she is....






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cat (30/5/14)

Those little "bowtie" wicks, like the Twisp coils, can you replace them, twist a piece of wick through the hole?


----------



## Derick (30/5/14)

Cat said:


> Those little "bowtie" wicks, like the Twisp coils, can you replace them, twist a piece of wick through the hole?


Well, there is a coil wound around the wick, so you will have to get to that to replace the wick


----------



## Cat (30/5/14)

yeah, i just saw wicks+coils on fasttech. The odd thing is that there were little coils at intervals along the wick. Maybe you cut off sections to suit? 
And the long wicks like iClear16? it seems that the top one is just stuck in the slots but the one below has a coil on it?


----------



## Derick (30/5/14)

Cat said:


> yeah, i just saw wicks+coils on fasttech. The odd thing is that there were little coils at intervals along the wick. Maybe you cut off sections to suit?
> And the long wicks like iClear16? it seems that the top one is just stuck in the slots but the one below has a coil on it?


Best bet when you want to re-coil something is to just do a search on youtube, I can almost guarantee that if it can be rebuilt, someone will have made a vid on how to do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

Note to self testing 12 home made juices will bring on a serious silver

But at least 7 made it to production
Dulce de leche
Sweet pineapple
Pina colada
Sweet bubble gum
Cool bubble gum
Sweet bubble gum and passion fruit
Sweet passion fruit





Thx wifey for taking a pic. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

So disappointing. Why no video! 


Kidding. That's funny lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Suddenly my 'fresh air' moment last night doesn't seem so bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

hmmm sweet passion fruit. sounds very nom


----------



## PeterHarris (2/6/14)

ok so making a vid of me tasting juices, doesn't seem like a good idea - it will simply be just too long and boring..
i'll make another vid when there is something useful/funny and quick that can be done.

Wednesday i will be vaping my own blend of pina colada, as i made a 20ml batch on Sat, although i have already tweaked the recipe and made a 10ml batch of the revised recipe and i am calling it PC3, as its the 3rd "edit" i have done.... so Wednesday i will vape pina colada and then Thursday i will vape PC3, and i will decide on which one of the 2 is the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Mmm...
Pina Colada is nice
What strength is the juice @PeterHarris 
Am interested to hear how it turns out


----------



## PeterHarris (2/6/14)

Silver said:


> Mmm...
> Pina Colada is nice
> What strength is the juice @PeterHarris
> Am interested to hear how it turns out


all my stuff is 12mg and a 50/50 PG/VG blend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/6/14)

Ok. So I thought I was close with my pina colade. Sad thing is I am miles away. Its disgusting and I made 20ml of this

I have now made a ps3 pc4. Pc5. Pc6
Variing the ingredient percentages. Hopefully there will be one that I like. 

What is sad about it is that I have very little pineapple flavouring left and I perfected my secret pineapple joose. Vaping that now and its just jummy. If I dont get my pc right im changing over to this as my adv.


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

sorry to hear that @PeterHarris 
Bummer
Wish I could advise you - but I am still a while away from commencing DIY myself


----------



## Derick (4/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ok. So I thought I was close with my pina colade. Sad thing is I am miles away. Its disgusting and I made 20ml of this
> 
> I have now made a ps3 pc4. Pc5. Pc6
> Variing the ingredient percentages. Hopefully there will be one that I like.
> ...


When you are trying to perfect a recipe - especially when it contains more than one flavour, mix with zero nic VG and PG until you get the flavour right, at least then it is cheaper when the flavour is not to your liking. Once you have the flavour percentages down, then use your nic DIY liquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from

or

should i pull the trigger on a LP Reo +/-R3300 with spares and so?

my wife doesnt think spending over R3k on a device is feasible if im happy with my current setup, and i somehow agree with her, in a way.

what if i get the Reo and decide its not for me?

.....i need to meditate on this.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
> should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
> should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from
> 
> or
> ...



Get the REO no question... and if you find it's not for you (which is very unlikely) then you can sell it on the forums... probably sell within 11 seconds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
> should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from
> 
> or
> ...



DNA30 !!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (5/6/14)

denizenx said:


> DNA30 !!!!!!!


Just wondering why would you prefer that over the Reo? You still have to put the dripper on top and you still have to drip. With the Reo you have exactly the dripper experience without the hassle of dripping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here it is...
> 
> First time vaping a Mechanical Dripper....



loved the video!!! you should do aome more reviews!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Just wondering why would you prefer that over the Reo? You still have to put the dripper on top and you still have to drip. With the Reo you have exactly the dripper experience without the hassle of dripping.



because soon, not now, but soon, people will start making atty's to properly make use of a dna30. don't get me wrong, ease of use a reo still is king, but when it comes down to raw muscle, dna30 leaves the reo in the dust. you can run a quad coil with a lot of wraps on a dna30 and it will still heat up very quickly, you are already getting stuff like the 3d dripper that has it's own squonking capabilities. 
best of both? wait for the rhino

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

ok so i just got my Aero Mega, some pain points, i shall do a short review video later today and upload 

stay tuned....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

The ultimate would be a Reo with DNA30 - but that's basically the Rhino.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

hey Guys

ok so the aero mega review s busy uploading and i have just completed a rebuild of the new aero mega coil, yes you heard right i have rebuilt the new kangertech coil - it can be done

i will edit the video and upload once done

stay tuned....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

how does it vape

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

dare i say better that te stock.... PS there is some blood in the video...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> dare i say better that te stock.... PS there is some blood in the video...



I like blood in videos especially real blood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

I was scared to pull them apart. please share how you rebuild them. they vape good as stock so better then original will be awesome. have you rebuilt single coil with cotton?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I was scared to pull them apart. please share how you rebuild them. they vape good as stock so better then original will be awesome. have you rebuilt single coil with cotton?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


yes its a single coil with cotton... now stop fishing for info...lol all will be revealed in the video...even real blood Ohm @johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

the suspense is killing me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

Let me help ur suspense....






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/6/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Let me help ur suspense....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo . . . . .


----------



## johan (5/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

ok so here is the Aero Mega Tank review....

the coil rebuild video is busy exporting, then i shall upload her for the world to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so here is the Aero Mega Tank review....
> 
> the coil rebuild video is busy exporting, then i shall upload her for the world to see




Awesome Peter, love it.


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Looking forward to the next blood spurting video

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

oops, i forgot to put in background music to the coil vid...o wel....you'll just have to play ur own song

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

eish..... I'm a little dizzy now... but great vid boet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (5/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
> should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from
> 
> or
> ...



Dude get a Reo, it's a no-brainer! Like Rob said you could resell it in a jiffy if you so choose. That's my opinion. Good advice would be to try @TylerD or @johan's Reos at the 14/6 meet, to see that masterpiece in real life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

NEW kangertech coil rebuild....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/6/14)

Nice really enjoyed that @PeterHarris - must say each new video you are more relaxed and accordingly more natural in presenting. Looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/6/14)

johan said:


> Nice really enjoyed that @PeterHarris - must say each new video you are more relaxed and accordingly more natural in presenting. Looking forward to the next one.


Did u like the blood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so my aero tank mega is due to arrive some time later today, and i was contemplating getting a hana mod clone to run that bad boy on, but recently i have also been really enjoying my patriot dripper at night so i have a bit of a choice to make.
> should i get the hana mod clone (R999 - R1700) depending on where i get it from
> 
> or
> ...




@PeterHarris , took me a long time and going through a fair amount of experimentation with various setups to help me decide to get the REO. Its been about 3 weeks with the REOs and I am very, very happy. I am a guy who likes flavour, strong throat hit and plenty of convenience. The REO nails those three perfectly for me. 

Why dont you wait for the Vape Meet and give the REO a try before you make your decision. Im sure there will be several REOs there with different coil setups.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

@PeterHarris 

Your videos are great and you do them so well. 
Congrats !

Just some feedback on the first video (aero initial impressions)
- the bright window in the background makes you and the tank very dark
- sound is a bit soft. When you move closer to the microphone, its much better.


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Silver said:


> @PeterHarris
> 
> Your videos are great and you do them so well.
> Congrats !
> ...


cool thanks for the input, i use an old GoPro camera lol, and i have notices the white wall in the back also limits the clouds visibility when i do tug from time to time...


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Great to have local review @PeterHarris! I tend to agree with you on your initial reaction... the vape is no where as good as all the hype made it out to be... the real test for me will be today when I try a new coil (both the coils that came with it I think were duds)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Did u like the blood



A wee-bit of a teaser, wanted more like spurting though ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

johan said:


> A wee-bit of a teaser, wanted more like spurting though ??


lol, then i'll have to start building coils with my jugular hahahahaha

@Rob Fisher did your 1st two coild leak or gargle? i can really see how they can be duds if they dont do that...
for me at the end of the day its the same coil as the previous one, with only 2 things different.
the silica wick is shorter, so that it stays inside the cup.
the cup slits have been changed to two little holes where the silica touches, probably 1mm wide x 2mm high (dont quote me on this, im refering from memory lol)

if you want an awesome coil, rebuild a 1.5mm ID, 8 wraps, 28G micro coil in there - Boom

the best thing about the new coil for me? - is the fact that you can build a single 1.5mm ID coil in the dual coild cup and not have gurgling issues....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

You teasing us man


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> You teasing us man


lol why do you say this?


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> lol why do you say this?


My bad I was on the page before and had not got to last page on this topic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> lol why do you say this?



Not enough blood obviously - just joking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Rob Fisher did your 1st two coild leak or gargle? i can really see how they can be duds if they dont do that...



Nope Pete they didn't... but the flavour and vapour production were really muted... The first coil I had a test juice in so the second juice was my stock Menthol Ice to give it a fair shot... and that too was disappointing... I'm going to set both the Mega and Nautilus with new coils today and vape them side by side in case I'm just used to the REO Vape after vaping nothing but REO's for the last month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope Pete they didn't... but the flavour and vapour production were really muted... The first coil I had a test juice in so the second juice was my stock Menthol Ice to give it a fair shot... and that too was disappointing... I'm going to set both the Mega and Nautilus with new coils today and vape them side by side in case I'm just used to the REO Vape after vaping nothing but REO's for the last month.


Hi @Rob Fisher how much Menthol Ice do you vape a month? I smoked menthol Craven A stinkies and can't bear ejuice with Menthol in it except for Thug Juice. Maybe I will start liking it in the future.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher how much Menthol Ice do you vape a month? I smoked menthol Craven A stinkies and can't bear ejuice with Menthol in it except for Thug Juice. Maybe I will start liking it in the future.



About 10ml's a day. I was a Marlboro Blue Ice smoker for the last year or two of my stinkie +40 years of smoking.


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

i was just searching the net, and i might have been 1st to rebuild the new kangertech coil ......feeling good now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i was just searching the net, and i might have been 1st to rebuild the new kangertech coil ......feeling good now


I'm pretty fond of my Google skills, and I can't find anything either. 

2 World Firsts in 1 week for SA vapers! +1 ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I'm pretty fond of my Google skills, and I can't find anything either.
> 
> 2 World Firsts in 1 week for SA vapers! +1 ecigssa!



I suggest you guys start a new thread SA VAPE VIDEOS with direct link to youtube and every member gives it a like plus comments and lets get them viral

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

try a coil like this. 28 gauge kanthal, 10 wraps on 2mm something. comes in around 1.7 ohms, my favourite kanger coil rebuild to date


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

denizenx said:


> try a coil like this. 28 gauge kanthal, 10 wraps on 2mm something. comes in around 1.7 ohms, my favourite kanger coil rebuild to date


that build will work. 
the limitation to the old dual coil cup was that you could not do a 1.5mm ID coil as it was too thin and it would leak. you needed 2mm or 2.5mm.

the new cup is the same dimensions as the old cup, except now it doesn't have the huge slits on the sides, its got tiny holes where the juice wicks through, which allows you to do smaller ID coils, with no leaking/gurgling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> lol, then i'll have to start building coils with my jugular hahahahaha
> 
> @Rob Fisher did your 1st two coild leak or gargle? i can really see how they can be duds if they dont do that...
> for me at the end of the day its the same coil as the previous one, with only 2 things different.
> ...




@PeterHarris - thanks for this feedback on rebuilding for the new Aerotank.

@BhavZ - did you see this post above from Peter Harris? Do you think then there would be any benefit of having the Aerotank versus the mighty mPT2 for building a single 1.5mm ID coil? (obviously other than the airflow control)?


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

Silver said:


> @PeterHarris - thanks for this feedback on rebuilding for the new Aerotank.
> 
> @BhavZ - did you see this post above from Peter Harris? Do you think then there would be any benefit of having the Aerotank versus the mighty mPT2 for building a single 1.5mm ID coil? (obviously other than the airflow control)?


The coil cup design on the aero tank would lead to less leaks however it could be prone to dry hits.

I will try to get my hands on that style coil and do a rebuild of it asap and give a full review on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/6/14)

Enjoying a vape waffle






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/6/14)

I am so happy now. My failed pina colada. 55ml of it have been saved.
I had different pina coladas that equaled 55ml so I threw it all together in 1 jar and added 5.5ml of pasionfruit. Ie 10% and called it FRANKEN PASION PINE. put some in the mPT3 and man what a juice. Its amazing.....I have 60ml of deliciousness in a jar. Yummy

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (11/6/14)

So thanks to Zeki I could give my table s serious overhaul....















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

Very nice. That plastic container on the right, looks like the skyblue bottles might fit - something i need to do.


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

That vape stand in the background doing your video review etc. on the Reo, is going to look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (11/6/14)

Cat said:


> Very nice. That plastic container on the right, looks like the skyblue bottles might fit - something i need to do.


plastic land - look for "really useful box" they come in all shapes n sizes, perfect for organizing your vape-table


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Very nice and neat and stylish


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

@johan and all

stay tuned for the next vid - ETA 30min......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @johan and all
> 
> stay tuned for the next vid - ETA 30min......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

....and here you go....

??

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (12/6/14)

nice one peter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ....and here you go....
> 
> ??




Awesome Peter! ohm johan approves BIG TIME

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ....and here you go....
> 
> ??




I smaak the review stukkend!


----------



## shabbar (12/6/14)

Don't forget you have a 6ml capacity to fill up with lube

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Awesome video on the Reo. Love the brevity. Just to make sure - the contacts you have in there can comfortably go to 0.6 ohms. The so called sub ohm kit, just lets you go much lower than that and has less voltage drop because it is made of gold plated beryllium copper. The old firing pin (like in yours) needs a bit of filing every second month and the application of a bit of noalox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Nice vid man, but if you think that thing is small, just wait till you see mine 

wait what

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome video on the Reo. Love the brevity. Just to make sure - the contacts you have in there can comfortably go to 0.6 ohms. The so called sub ohm kit, just lets you go much lower than that and has less voltage drop because it is made of gold plated beryllium copper. The old firing pin (like in yours) needs a bit of filing every second month and the application of a bit of noalox.


Had to google brevity. Lol

Now I know it is similar to the briefnes of the video. Ie short time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/14)

Great vid @PeterHarris , it's erm..... Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/14)

Great vid @PeterHarris 
Love your style
That video was short and sweet and to the point. 
First impressions count a lot


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Nice, now I want one even more


----------



## PeterHarris (17/6/14)

Hey guys

I was at vapeking today to collect my goodies and Sharri advised me that I could get the dripper I built on at the vapemeet.

So I thought I would share with you the pic of the coil I built at the vapemeet that got me 1st prize.

The target was to get a coil at 0.8Ohm. 

I used 26G Kanthal
1.5mm ID
And according to my tool I had to do 9 wraps, unfortunately that coil came out above the target. So I quicky wraped another micro coil with 7 wraps and it was spot on, it did drop to 0.78Ohms once it was wicked.

So 26G kanthal. 7wraps on a 1.5mm ID.











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Good looking coil there @PeterHarris


----------



## TylerD (18/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was at vapeking today to collect my goodies and Sharri advised me that I could get the dripper I built on at the vapemeet.
> 
> ...


Nice coil! Was the perfect build for a single 1mm airhole RDA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

So just got the taste box. Thanks @thekeeperza 


Set my my reo with a igo w 4 dripper

Thanks guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/6/14)

Do tell how you find mrs. Monroe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Do tell how you find mrs. Monroe!


im documenting in the booklet and will put it all here once done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

(admins) please feel frre to move this post to another spot.

Hey guys 

so i got the tastebox today, and with the help of my trusty IGO w4 dripper and a nice short wick, i have managed to sample every juice except one, VK traditional tobacco, reason being i have some of this juice myself, so i know the tatse 

so as per my previous post, i will quote my diary entry word for work here:

QUOTE:
PeterHarris 23/6/2014

1st off - box is very well presented - good job. Going to start testing in my dripper immidiatly - doing random draw out of a hat style.

1 - VM votton Candy
very sweet treat, has a bit of a sour after taste after a while, so not an ADV, but a nice treat 

2 - leka vapors - coolios
im sorry, but this tastes like detol - not for me!

3- leka vapors - cherry
its a decent cherry taste, slight vicks taste to it, but not for me

4 - liqua apple
very nice vape, can be an ADV, would like to add some sours to it though 

5 - vaporama - desert
very dull tasting tobacco, not bad, but it lacks that something special.

6 - smokies tabac USA
very nice mild tobacco, very close to my stinkies "voyager". good mindless vape juice, but nothing special. BUT definatly a juice to consider when trying to convert newbies!!

7 - topQ - coffee
very nice hazelnutty coffee. possible ADV. IMO VK coffee is a bit better.

8 - liqua - tiramisu
a chocolaty/coffee tasting desert, def not for me.

9 - smokies - bannana ice
was quite surpirised by this one. not a mint but yet a very cool bannana taste, will be a good break from your ADV.

10 - kent high
some attempt at a tobacco, not a very good flavour for me 

11 - vapemob - ecto plasma
very nice juice - hint of berries and something else, cant quite put a name to it, but a very good juice.

12 - VM - mango
a very dull tatse on the inhale, but a nice refreshing punch of flavour on the exhale. Not a fan of mango, but this is okay.

13 - VM Choc mint
this is a good choc mint. like a dark choc - will def get me some of this.

14 - VM legends - Monroe
very similar to the chocmint, but less dark choc and there is a hint of berries or cherry. Nice juice.

thanks for this awesome tatse experience!!!
i am adding totally wicked's red label - sex on the beach.

now im off to lie down.
WARNING: tastebox might bring on a serious silver.
PeterHarris

UNQUOTE.

once again thanks @thekeeperza for keeping these boxes circulating - please let me know how we send this on the the next person

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris (23/6/14)

@PeterHarris
I,like many others will i am sure,pounced upon this thread expecting a video...
why good sir,do you dissapoint us so

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

Necris said:


> @PeterHarris
> I,like many others will i am sure,pounced upon this thread expecting a video...
> why good sir,do you dissapoint us so


now you just made me feel bad - Ohm @johan has been asking for a new vid for quite some time....

problem is i sold all my toys, so reviews is not going to happen soon.
i am moving over to Reo's, me and the wife.
i will try and borrow some new mods and stuff from retailers if they want me to do a noob review on them,= and then returning them to the retailers - giving them some exposure aswell...i dont mind doing that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (23/6/14)

You went through the WHOLE tastebox in one day Peter? You animal you hahaha, go big or go home hey! You rock bro 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

hey guys - stay tuned - a new video is busy exporting.......

@johan 
@Die Kriek

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET (25/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (25/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/6/14)

as promised...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (26/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> as promised...




Nice natural video Peter and kudos to SkyBlue for sponsoring.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

another vid coming - i still need to do it, so maybe tonight or tomorrow it will be up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> another vid coming - i still need to do it, so maybe tonight or tomorrow it will be up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

cool vid! i met you the other day at vapeking u gave me lots of great advice!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

cool all the clips are recorded - now to do editing, we might have a video soon
oh and even @Rowan Francis gets a mention

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Hahaha. Look at that duck face. 
You get the weirdest pics while pausing a vid somewhere random. Lol





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> cool vid! i met you the other day at vapeking u gave me lots of great advice!!


cool man - how is that kayfun treating you now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

ok all the editing is done, the vid is busy exporting, once thats done i can upload to youtube - its a 18min video, but it includes a coil build tutorial for the new kayfun users

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (30/6/14)

go peter go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)

yaaaaawn , are we there yet ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (30/6/14)

Patiently waiting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

still about 2 hours - i would say check back at arround 9pm


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

here we go...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Fantastic video Peter! Really well done and kudos to Vape King for seeing the opportunity! They will be out of stock real soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/14)

Amazing review peter. I am attaching this to the product page now! You rock buddy. The stuff you do for us you are just a true legend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> here we go...




Well Done Peter, every video is a leap above the previous, I almost bought a Kayfun after looking at your video review. Looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

johan said:


> Well Done Peter, every video is a leap above the previous, I almost bought a Kayfun after looking at your video review. Looking forward to the next one!
> 
> View attachment 7461


lol im still vaping on this kayfun since this afternoon hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (30/6/14)

Well done @PeterHarris. VapingwithHarrisZA

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

@johan

i even went to fetch my full size office desk for vaping and made a special stand for top down camera angle.
it stands on Margerine tubs but hey it works  im sure u saw them on the edges of the video lol

i'll post a "behind the scenes" pic now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @johan
> 
> i even went to fetch my full size office desk for vaping and made a special stand for top down camera angle.
> it stands on Margerine tubs but hey it works  im sure u saw them on the edges of the video lol
> ...


 
You wanna tune me?: "n Boer maak 'n plan, but Peter already had a plan"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kevkev (30/6/14)

Great review Peter! Now I cannot wait for mine to arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Behind the scenes....
Don't judge the pink desk lamp. The wife said if I want to serup shop in the spare room, the accessories colours must match. 

















Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## soonkia (30/6/14)

Well, @PeterHarris, that video just cost me R350 to watch.

Well done, and it looks like a good clone. Awesome job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Behind the scenes....
> Don't judge the pink desk lamp. The wife said if I want to serup shop in the spare room, the accessories colours must match.
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, now be a good boy and put back the margerine in the fridge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (30/6/14)

Awesome behind the scenes. Innovation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

johan said:


> LOL, now be a good boy and put back the margerine in the fridge


nope they are empty - my wife keeps them when she makes soup - she makes ALOT of soup at one time. hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> here we go...



Great video dude 

.... now you have you a Kayfun so howz about giving the Slinky Coil a go

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Record this! I have no idea what a slinky coil is =D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

ok i will do it - but let me vape this leka kayfun for a bit 1st  when the tank is empty i shall do eet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok i will do it - but let me vape this leka kayfun for a bit 1st  when the tank is empty i shall do eet


woohoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (1/7/14)

Awesome vid as always @PeterHarris! I might just get one when payday comes (if there is still stock ).

How thirsty is it though?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Awesome vid as always @PeterHarris! I might just get one when payday comes (if there is still stock ).
> 
> How thirsty is it though?


 
I find the Kayfun thirstier than CE4 clearos but not as thirsty as BDC tanks


----------



## PeterHarris (2/7/14)

i am please to present - the slinky coil by @BumbleBee :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i am please to present - the slinky coil by @BumbleBee :



Woohoo .... Imma gonna watch this right now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/7/14)

Another nice one @PeterHarris, all in Stork stereo  - time to get a sponsor for a proper video camera I think. I enjoyed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (2/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i am please to present - the slinky coil by @BumbleBee :



That was so cool 
Well done!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

Awesome video dude 
Thanks for putting it together, you make it look quite easy.

Love the guest appearance from Loki 

I used 28g, doesn't take quite as long as your 26g build to fire up, a little "double clutching" helps but once it gets going it just keeps going. I'm more of a lung vaper, this is where it really shines.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

thanks for all your amazing videos @PeterHarris, i love following this thread!! keep up the amazing work!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie (5/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool man - how is that kayfun treating you now?


Still loving it ?? when the next vid comming out?


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Right @PeterHarris I think I have a new challenge for you, since you did so well with the sock vaping thing.

The challenge I lay down is for you to vape lubricant, KY Gel/Astra Glide/Durex. Seems the ingredients are _largely_ glycerin and propylene glycol. So how about it dude?



Also, I think you should start a blog on the forum, and then make a posting for each of your videos.


----------



## PeterHarris (7/7/14)

devdev said:


> Right @PeterHarris I think I have a new challenge for you, since you did so well with the sock vaping thing.
> 
> The challenge I lay down is for you to vape lubricant, KY Gel/Astra Glide/Durex. Seems the ingredients are _largely_ glycerin and propylene glycol. So how about it dude?
> 
> ...


lol

someone, cant remember, maybe even you, suggested that before - and some of those ingredients scare me a bit, lol. So i am going to have to decline, respectfully of course 

but the thread dedicatedt= to vids sounds like a good one - must i just start a thread and just post all my you tube vid there?

where should this thread be started,,,,, ???


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> lol
> 
> someone, cant remember, maybe even you, suggested that before - and some of those ingredients scare me a bit, lol. So i am going to have to decline, respectfully of course
> 
> ...


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xfa-blog-home/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/7/14)

hey guys - so i created a blog where all my vids will be uploaded, and i also made a link in my signature for you to find it easy peasy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

so some of you may know what post comes next... 

160MB file

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> so some of you may know what post comes next...
> 
> 160MB file


 
Now don't let us wait so loooong AGAIN!


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

and here it is - you will maybe have to watch it twice and Loki can be very distracting lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

nice review @PeterHarris
can you tell me the wattages you are vaping at and resistance?
you would of course post this the eve of the arrival of my first mech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here it is - you will maybe have to watch it twice and Loki can be very distracting lol




Excellent video Peter. I am also using it exclusively at the moment. I felt it under performed but I was using it on the MVP. However since moving it to the Canabanaza at 17w. The vape is excellent. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here it is - you will maybe have to watch it twice and Loki can be very distracting lol



Awwww He's gotten so big . Awesome review as always. Looking forward to hearing your feedback after a few weeks to see if it gurgles.


----------



## johan (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here it is - you will maybe have to watch it twice and Loki can be very distracting lol




I started to shrink when you mentioned you are moving away from RBA's, and thankfully, due to wisdom, you stopped short of mentioning the Reomizer. Nice one as always Peter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

Great video @PeterHarris! I think I must get a mini because I tried the new BVC coil in my normal Nautilus and am not about to flog Maria just yet... I was kinda hoping it would be as good as the Russian or Kayfun because the ease of use would make it a winner of note... from the reviews and your review I guess the Mini seems to produce better results than the normal sized Nautilus.

Do you have a normal Nautilus with you to test by any chance? Would love to hear your feedback on the Nautilus Normal vs the Mini with the sames coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/14)

Video placed on our page

http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/aspire-mini-nautilus-authentic.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

@Necris in that video i was vaping at 8.5W - so it makes alot of clouds with little power.
@johan at the moment the flavour in the ANM is better than my REO...BUTT - that is becuase i have a kak juice and an old coil and wick in her - im sure Natalie will blast the ANM out of the sky with a fresh coil and wick  but also with that being said, i like the fact that i dont have to squank. so im contemplating of possibly moving back to either Rusian or ANM, yes the flavour is better in a REO, yes the simplicity and ease of use with the REO is unmatched, the only thing i dont like is the squonking.. i am growing tired of it - and please note this is just my opinion, and should not defer anyone from getting a REO, squanking might not be issues for anyone else. i myself would just like to pick up and chainvape mindlessly  - i might reserve my REO for exclusive imported juices to treat myself.

@Rob Fisher - unfortunately i gave my nautilus to my bro in law, so i coul not test, but i would not be surprized if the mini outperforms the standard on flavour, we have seen this with the pro tank and mPT3, we have seen this with the AERO mega and AERO mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Rob Fisher - unfortunately i gave my nautilus to my bro in law, so i coul not test, but i would not be surprized if the mini outperforms the standard on flavour, we have seen this with the pro tank and mPT3, we have seen this with the AERO mega and AERO mini.


 
Roger that... will order a Mini forthwith!


----------



## Necris (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> , yes the flavour is better in a REO, yes the simplicity and ease of use with the REO is unmatched, the only thing i dont like is the squonking.. i am growing tired of it - and please note this is just my opinion, and should not defer anyone from getting a REO, squanking might not be issues for anyone else. i myself would just like to pick up and chainvape mindlessly  - i might reserve my REO for exclusive imported juices to treat myself.


_IF_ u do tire of it entirely,please be so kind as to drop me a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> and here it is - you will maybe have to watch it twice and Loki can be very distracting lol




@PeterHarris , lovely video! I enjoyed that, thanks.
I could hear the airflow clicks when you brought it close to the microphone

I hear what you say about the nautilus mini, but I cant help but notice that your overall mood was not very positive. You didnt have the usual "Peter Harris enthusiasm". Maybe i was reading into it too much, but you didnt seem too excited...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (30/7/14)

Silver said:


> @PeterHarris , lovely video! I enjoyed that, thanks.
> I could hear the airflow clicks when you brought it close to the microphone
> 
> I hear what you say about the nautilus mini, but I cant help but notice that your overall mood was not very positive. You didnt have the usual "Peter Harris enthusiasm". Maybe i was reading into it too much, but you didnt seem too excited...


 i think my reason for not beeing too excited was because of 2 reasons.

1 - this tank was for my wife and not for me
2 - it was performing so good that i was , and still am, considering replacing my kayfun and REO with it - now, wont you be upset if a R400 tank replaced your R3000 + REO ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/7/14)

i also need to add, that the only reason i have not made up my mind yet, is becuase im still testing it to see if it gurgles - if it does not - i will go to vapeking buy another one and do a full review, as i missed some of features of the mAN


----------



## Gizmo (30/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i think my reason for not beeing too excited was because of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1 - this tank was for my wife and not for me
> 2 - it was performing so good that i was , and still am, considering replacing my kayfun and REO with it - now, wont you be upset if a R400 tank replaced your R3000 + REO ?


 
Convenience is key Peter. So I wouldn't be surprised at all. But that's just me


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

Ok, now I see @PeterHarris 
Thanks for that. Didnt think it would replace the REO, thought it was a kayfun replacement. 

Well I suppose then I must stay away from this Nautilus Mini 
I think i would have heart failure if the vape on it was better than the REO. 

In any event, Peter, dont worry, I am sure you wil get most of your money back if you decide to sell the REO


----------



## PeterHarris (30/7/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, now I see @PeterHarris
> Thanks for that. Didnt think it would replace the REO, thought it was a kayfun replacement.
> 
> Well I suppose then I must stay away from this Nautilus Mini
> ...


i wont sell my REO - i will keep it for expensive juices 

for me - the vape on the REO is still slightly better, but im a mindless chain vaper, and squonking gets in my way.
so i rather have a little less flavour and no squonking....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i wont sell my REO - i will keep it for expensive juices
> 
> for me - the vape on the REO is still slightly better, but im a mindless chain vaper, and squonking gets in my way.
> so i rather have a little less flavour and no squonking....



Well said. 
I think discovering what type of vaper one is and what one prefers is half the battle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/1/15)

@johan 

Coming soon.......


----------



## TylerD (9/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> @johan
> 
> Coming soon.......


That is good to hear @PeterHarris ! You rock dude!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/1/15)

Well, the uploads are alot faster with my new internet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/1/15)

Nice review @PeterHarris

I think that adjustable top cap on the Apollo is so that you can get the bottom switch to sit flush once the battery is in. 
For all those OCD sufferers. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

@PeterHarris - super video
You are a natural!

Love the way you do it. Not much fuss, just to the point and entertaining too
Loved the look through the hole of the mod. Ha ha

Just a point, the bright part in the right where the door is open I think makes you a bit darker. Not bad at all, but just pointing it out

Thanks for the video and great to have your videos back in action!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (10/1/15)

Awesome video @PeterHarris 

That hybrid top cap is made to screw onto the atomiser independently, that way you can always be sure that the 510 is all the way through. because screwing the atty on while that top cap is on the mod, can some times leave you in hot water, because the top cap will screw down without the atomiser going through enough, and then when you hit the fire button it'll dead short. 

My Stingray X has the same setup, hybrid top cap, and magnetic button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/12/15)

so..... this is not a video review, as i dont have one...but i sure want one 

Today i was at Vapeking, and @Stroodlepuff & @Oliver Barry handed me a kangertech NEBOX, nogals a red one like a Ferrari 
I saw them at the vapemeet on Saturday, but i didn't pay them much attention, due to the fact that it is a single unit. TANK & MOD in one.

Anyways, they hand me this NEBOX and I take a toot. Needles to say i was immediately BLOWN AWAY, by the vape i got of this thing.
The vape is identical to the subtank, in some points even better.

So I started asking some questions and taking it apart to see what goes where and what the possible pro's & cons might be.

1st up, this is a 60W mod, crazy right, and on top of that is is also a temp control mod with SIX preset temp and wattage settings.
coils - it comes with its own little round coils, but the normal subtank OCC coils fit in there perfectly...at this time i was just thinking to myself, wow this is just getting better and better.
Not only does the OCC coils fit, it freekin comes with a RBA deck. YES, you can rebuild this mofo!

Then they tell me, that this tank holds 10ml, TEN MILLILITERS!!!! and its made of plastic, so it wont break easily.
the mod uses a standard 18650 batt, that you can remove to charge or just use the USB pass through.....
the airflow on this is just 100% where i like it, nice and un-restricted.

then looking at the aesthetics "looks" of the NEBOX - its just a little wider than a pack of 20's, but because the tank is sort of next to the battery and not on top, this is a very short mod. 
you know if you have your vape in your jean pant pocket and you sit down, it sticks into your hip, or maybe you have a fear of snapping the tank right off the mod.... well with this little beauty you will never have that fear. The NEBOX will never stick into your hip, it will also fit nicely into your shirt pocket.
what was also surprising for me was how discreet it is when you hold and vape it, and i am referring to the device, the clouds are definitely not discreet, this thing chugs like a choo-choo train....

so apart form the pro's already listed above, i am going to make a little pro / con list below in my view:

PRO's
can use normal OCC coils
has a RBA deck
uses standard drip tip size
holds 10ml juice
great shape for comfy pocket carry
60W
temp control

Con's
airflow is not adjustable - might not be fr MTL (mouth to lung)
battery door is not magnetic, its one of those coin turn hatches, but this could not even be an issue for you
tank is not removable, so might be tricky to rinse and wash.
i don't have a NEBOX <--- MAJOR CON !!

so my recommendation is you get over to vapeking, before these little monsters are sold out and pick one up. i think they where like R1200

@Rob Fisher @Silver @Yiannaki @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @PeterHarris 
I appreciate the efforts!

I have been quite interested in this device since I saw it - it looks very nice in the pictures.

Will take a closer look next time I have the opportunity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/15)

PeterHarris said:


> so..... this is not a video review, as i dont have one...but i sure want one
> 
> Today i was at Vapeking, and @Stroodlepuff & @Oliver Barry handed me a kangertech NEBOX, nogals a red one like a Ferrari
> I saw them at the vapemeet on Saturday, but i didn't pay them much attention, due to the fact that it is a single unit. TANK & MOD in one.
> ...


Thank you for this. Was wondering about the RBA deck - never seen it mentioned in the pre-launch period. 
Another con I picked up on ECF is that it does not have temperature protection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (3/12/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you for this. Was wondering about the RBA deck - never seen it mentioned in the pre-launch period.
> Another con I picked up on ECF is that it does not have temperature protection.


i dont even know what temp protection is . hahahah

i will just slap that on wattage mode and toot away....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/15)

PeterHarris said:


> i dont even know what temp protection is . hahahah
> 
> i will just slap that on wattage mode and toot away....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

